

Asus eee Keyboard PC at CeBIT 2009 - axod
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9r-y3HeNle0

======
sgrove
Smaller, unique pc forms like this open up very interesting possibilities to
build platforms around. As the physical volume decrease and relative
performance/watt increases, we should see novel applications.

Airlines could easily include pc's like the headrests of their seats,
restaurants can use modified versions for ordering, etc.

Just exciting to thee that we're on the edge of that.

~~~
run4yourlives
Airlines already have pc's in their seats, and restaurants already have this
tech available to them as well. (Think debit card processors - my pizza guy
comes to the door with one.)

While the tech is getting better, there's really nothing new here.

------
gstar
Fantastic - love this form factor. Just like an Amiga.

